# Rip Little Kitten



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Little Lilac Lady

Born too soon  

You fought but didnt have the strength to make it 


xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P LITTLE ONE XXXX


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Poor little Lily lady. RIP xxxxxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Run free sweetie x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss poor thing R.I.P little one xxxxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

How sad  Sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Your little white brother joined you at the bridge today


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Another little sister with you at the bridge


----------



## englishspringers (May 22, 2009)

aww bye bye little one...xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

RIP Little Ones xxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

RIP little one...Run free


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

Run free little ones...xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

So sorry for the babies.

May they be at peace. xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

So so sorry to hear they have passed on 
Very sad
RIP little kits

xxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Run free little darlings, together in peace, Billysmum, you did everything you could, well done hun x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

so sorry to read of your loss - three little ones ... 

be free and happy little spirits ...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

so sorry

rest in peace little ones!
xx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

another little brother joined you all at the bridge yesterday, he had to be pts because his kidneys were failing. 

Your last brother is fighting on, an doing well. He needs a guardian angel his heart is weak and he has a murmur. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

RIP all that were lost.! Play nicely and look after each other...
Run Free....x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Run free kitties  lets hope the last one fights on x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Well today little Orion joined you at the bridge. His heart wasnt strong enough  and he passed away in his sleep overnight 

Run free little babies, keep an eye out for puppy Hope for me, she's new and needs to be shown around xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

RIP little Orion  Play nice now over that bridge xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Well today little Orion joined you at the bridge. His heart wasnt strong enough  and he passed away in his sleep overnight
> 
> Run free little babies, keep an eye out for puppy Hope for me, she's new and needs to be shown around xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


How sad! i am so sorry to hear he passed on to.

Big hugs to you all, this must be so difficult.

RIP little kittens 
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

thankyou everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry little Orion has passed away, R.I.P little one, run free at the bridge


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Well today little Orion joined you at the bridge. His heart wasnt strong enough  and he passed away in his sleep overnight
> 
> Run free little babies, keep an eye out for puppy Hope for me, she's new and needs to be shown around xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


So sad to read this. Poor you. Poor little guy. I hope he with his sisters and brothers. xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to read about little Orion - you tried so hard and he was doing well with his weight. It sounds like he had a lovely time with you while he was on our Earth and has now moved onto better things.

Run free, sweetheart.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Run free little poppet 

Sorry Sal, this must be hard for you xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Run free Orion  xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh BBM im so sorry R.I.P little baby Orion xxx


----------

